# Readjusting photos after exporting...



## Noctilux (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi y'all!  As of today, I am a new member and this is my first post!  Currently using LR5.3 on WIN 8, shooting RAW with a Nikon D200.  My question:  Once I've developed my images and have exported them to my "Finals" file, can I re-import them for further development with out loosing my initial adjustments?  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

No, you won't (easily) be able to re-import, and nor should you try. If you want to try a different development whilst keeping the original, simply make a Virtual Copy (right-click, select "Create Virtual Copy"), that will create another version of the "file" (in reality it's another preview of the file) which you can develop as desired. If you want to be able to develop from the original imported state, simply press the Reset button (bottom right in Develop module).

Bear in mind that your original file is never changed as Lightroom is a "non-destructive" editor, all changes you make are simply sets of instructions which are stored in the catalog database and acted upon when you publish the file, either via Export or Print. So a Virtual Copy is simply an additional set of instructions linked to the same original file.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Noctilux wlecome to Lightroom Forums!

Your post betrays a bit of a misunderstanding of how Lightroom does business.
It is well worth acquiring a good reference text that can somewhat more formally explain how Lightroom does things.
Victoria Brampton's Lightroom FAQ book (available as an ebook or a PDF) is an excellent start and I would also recommend Martin Evening's Lightroom tome.
Once you require more detailed help with particularly the Develop and Print modules, and colour management, then Jeff Schewe's "The Digital Negative" and "The Digital Print" will be the go to's.
The best overall text, that I am aware of, for Digital Asset Management (Lightroom style) is by Seth Resnick, although it is noteworthy that Peter Krogh has just released the first in a series of ebooks dealing with DAM using Lightroom, but I have yet to acquire a copy.

Tony Jay


----------



## JimHess43 (Jan 12, 2014)

I consider exported photos as a finished product, something to be used for e-mail, Facebook, etc. I consider my original files as perpetual works in progress. Exported images are usually deleted when their purpose has been fulfilled. If I decide to make changes to the master image I only have to worry about that one file. Then I can export another copy if there is a need for it. Otherwise, I usually just manage my images in Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2014)

They're all great references that Tony's provided, but I'd maybe recommend just start with the download of Victoria's *free *Quick Start Guide. That'll set any beginner off on the right track, with some of the other resources available as interest and experience grows.


----------

